# BMX für einen Anfänger ohne Ambitionen!



## Scharmie (22. Mai 2009)

Hey!
Also ein Freund von mir hat vor sich ein BMX zuzulegen, erstmal nur um herumzudÃ¼sen (ich weiÃ, dafÃ¼r brauch man kein BMX aber er wird es sich nicht ausreden lassen) und vielleicht spÃ¤ter mal ein paar ganz einfache Tricks. Da er aber von FahrrÃ¤dern im allgemeinen Ã¼berhaupt keine Ahnung hat habe ich mich bereitgestellt sich fÃ¼r ihn zu informieren. Leider habe auch ich von BMX keine Ahnung und muss euch deswegen belÃ¤stigen. Also sein Budget ist so 250â¬ und ich weiÃ, dass es eigentlich erst ab 400â¬ losgeht. Er will halt, dass das Ding gut aussieht und lange hÃ¤lt. Ich habe die Sticky's schon teilweise durchgeforstet und bin schon ein bisschen schlauer geworden. Desgintechnisch sollte es weiÃ-schwarz sein aber das ist nebensÃ¤chlich. Es soll hauptsÃ¤chlich gut fahren. Sollte man beim HÃ¤ndler kaufen, wo man fÃ¼r das Geld sicher nicht viel mehr als einen feuchten HÃ¤ndedruck bekommt oder doch im Internet und die kleinen Reparaturen selbst Ã¼bernehmen, da ich mir diese bei einem Rad ohne Schaltung nicht allzu schwer vorstelle, wo ich sicherlich auch falsch liege.
Hat vielleicht einer ein paar VorschlÃ¤ge? WÃ¤re euch echt dankbar!


----------



## RISE (22. Mai 2009)

Wenns sowieso nur zum "normalen" Fahren ist, kann man eigentlich irgendwas kaufen, was einem optisch und budgettechnisch passt. FÃ¼r 250â¬ sollte man ein Rad bekommen, dass hier und da n Bunnyhop und vielleicht auch mal einen Grind (die Betonung liegt auf vielleicht und einen) aushÃ¤lt. Des Preises wegen wÃ¼rde ich lieber mal im Onlineshop nachfragen, in dem Preissegment haben HÃ¤ndler sicher viele RÃ¤der von Firmen, die mit dem BMX Ã¼berhaupt nichts zu tun haben und die lediglich fÃ¼r den Coolnessfaktor ein BMX Rad in ihrem jÃ¤mmerlichen Programm haben.
Reparaturen kann man mit einem gewissen Knowhow eigentlich komplett selbst durchfÃ¼hren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn er sich dazu durchringen kann, mindestens 299 Euro auf den Tisch zu legen, sollte er sich das hier anschauen:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10174
oder das:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10076
oder das:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10548
usw.
usf.


----------



## der stimp (23. Mai 2009)

wenn er eh nicht wirklich fahren will, ginge auch ein flatland bmx. 
die werden mit lang ausgezogener sattelstütze gefahren, was dann beim fahren auch nicht so arg deplaziert ausschaut. 

www.kunstform.org/khe-2009-militant-am-komplettrad-p-571.html

und wer weiß, vielleicht wird auf diesem wege die flatlandfraktion um einen weiteren begeisterten roller/fahrer erweitert.

www.global-flat.com/smf/index.php?board=9.0
(wahrscheinlich das flatland forum schlechthin)


----------



## Hertener (23. Mai 2009)

Näää, falsche Farbe! 

Wenn dann, das hier:
http://www.kunstform.org/khe-2009-militant-lt-completebike-p-570.html


----------



## der stimp (23. Mai 2009)

oh, des millitant lt taugt schon absolut. 
ist mit 450,- aber schon fast doppelt so teuer wie angestrebt. 
klasse rad ist das khe tantra (hätte ich mir geholt wenns nicht so eine abartige farbe hätt...)


----------



## canikoko (24. September 2009)

Ich möchte mir auch ein BMX kaufen habe allerdings nicht viel ahnung
es sollte schon tricks aushalten können aber nicht viel mehr als 300euro kosten
welches ist von diesen beiden besser oder könnt ihr ein anderes gutes empfehlen?
danke für antworten
http://www.yatego.com/bigboybikes/p,4a6202ba11c9b,4966199da7cc96_0,univega-ram-bx-dyno--09
oder das
http://www.flairbmx.com/shop/produc....html&XTCsid=ac01596974b03dcbfbfbf59dd8419c0f


----------



## man1x (24. September 2009)

Unter 400 Euro brauchst du gar nicht erst anfangen zu suchen.
Wenn es dir die (mind.) 400 EUro nicht wert sind, brauchst du auch nicht anfangen Bmx zu fahren.


----------



## heup (24. September 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/211774/cat/5


----------



## Weltmeister (24. September 2009)

ich glaub mit der farbe wird er nicht king of the street. aber die richtung gebrauchträder würd ich eher anstreben, die halten doch schon einiges mehr aus in der preikategorie wie neuräder für den selben preis.


----------



## Hertener (24. September 2009)

Ich schätze mal, das Mirra wird ok sein.
Sowie die anderen Räder in dieser Preiskasse von WTP, EB, etc.
Schon fast mein persönlicher Favorit in dieser Preisklasse:
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=10217
klein, leicht, trendy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (24. September 2009)

lass die finger weg vom univega. da stimmt die qualität vorn bis hinten nicht. 

das man unter 400 gar nciht erst anfangen sollte zu suchen würde ich so aber auch nciht unbedingt unterschreiben. 

das mirraco sollte für den anfang schon reichen. ich glaub verde hat auch einsteiger bikes in der preisklasse die ok sind. 

canikoko, ist aber schon mal ein guter anfang das du selbstständig was rausgesucht hast  
der rahmen sollte auf jeden fall crmo sein und kein hiten mist.


----------



## canikoko (25. September 2009)

danke für die hilfe


----------



## High-G (25. September 2009)

Du kannst auch mal hier Anfragen! Hier stimmt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!!!

http://fahrradwerkstatt.net


MFG


----------



## RISE (25. September 2009)

An der Art und Weise wie die Lenker montiert sind, sieht man schon deutlich, dass in dem Laden scheinbar keiner Ahnung von BMX hat. Die Preise sind aber ok.


----------



## der stimp (25. September 2009)

du sprichst mir aus der seele. 
die preise relativieren sich aber da davon auszugehen ist das es verleihbikes gewesen sein könnten. 
bikeverleih haben die und bmx kann man sich dort auch leihen


----------



## canikoko (6. Oktober 2009)

ich habe mein BMX
es ist das wethepeople arcade 2010
und ich kann es nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

